# Interesting few days and a computer



## Kal (Jun 8, 2016)

Left Savannah GA to go to Augusta GA left Sun got no rides that evening it decides to rain for about an hr, was able to stay dry at a gas station, stops raining so I decide to walk a little still got no rides. After walking for an hr or 2 plus it was getting dark I decide to make camp. Mon Morning I wake up to rain and man did it rain spent all of Mon in camp under my tarp. Tues morning it finally stops raining so I pack my stuff and have breakfast. Took off around 7 in the morning. Got no rides the whole morning and I only have a can of cranberry sauce to my name, so now I am just trying to get to Statesboro GA, made my mind up that I was going to walk all day and all night to get there. Around 5 or 6 pm I finally get a ride, he ask if I am hungry I said yes so he gave me a sandwich I tell him I am low on food so he buys me more food at the store along with minutes for my phone. We get to talking about computers, I told him about busting my old one and he says he just happens to have one he can give me. So now I have a computer. Made it to Statesboro we say our good byes and I take off. Didn't take long to get another ride, he got me a few miles down the road. Dropped off where he has to turn. About 10 min later I catch another ride and this one gets me into Augusta GA which is where I am now. Might be taking off tomorrow morning but don't know yet.


----------



## Anthony Thomas (Jun 8, 2016)

I love the future, where computers are free. Like Roosevelt promised, a like on every post, or something like that.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 8, 2016)

Fates held you back for the man with the food, minutes and comp. Sometimes it all works out.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 9, 2016)

Cranberry sauce + water + sugar + yeast = wine in time

Happy travels, dude.

btw: I think this is the longest thing you've ever written.

I think you have some storyteller in you


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 11, 2016)

Damn right beat feet if not rides. Walking side roads that parallel highways or not even is where it is at. those main time hitchers can keep the highways. I'll always feel good just walkin'. and yes for sure. many times traveling I did something instead of what I had planned and something wild and typically good comes about.


----------

